# [SOLVED] PersistWndName: igfxpers.exe - Bad Image



## bailtech (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, 
Ive just finished building a computer from scratch, installed windows 7, activated it etc.

I started doing the windows updates this morning and it blue screened on me.
When i restarted the machine I was presented with the following error:

PersistWndName: igfxpers.exe - Bad Image

C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains and error










Any ideas would be appreciated...


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: PersistWndName: igfxpers.exe - Bad Image*

Hi, hope this helps your problem

_Edit:_ link removed.


----------



## bailtech (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the reply, i was weary about downloading any registery cleaners/fixers so i downloaded a control manager from the intel website and that seems to have fixed the problem.

Many Thanks


----------



## pcrtech (Jul 5, 2012)

why the link removed? I need that info too.


----------

